# Partners at ‘outstanding’ practice forced to quit as funding is cut by 30%



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2016)

Four senior partners at a practice rated ‘outstanding’ by the CQC have been forced to quit after an NHS England PMS review saw funding for the surgery cut by £400,000.

NHS England have put a tender out for the Sutherland Lodge Surgery in Chelmsford after its four senior partners gave notice to NHS England earlier this month and will be leaving at the end of June.

The partners - Dr Ged Cunniffe, Dr Rob Climie, Dr Joanna Birn-Jeffery and Dr Hilary Ramsay - said that the cuts would see their patient ratio more than double and that they would ‘not be comfortable providing the significantly reduced level of service that the new contract would require.’

http://www.pulsetoday.co.uk/hot-top...quit-as-funding-is-cut-by-30/20030874.article

(free registration)


----------



## grovesy (Jan 14, 2016)

This is in the town I live in and this a well established practice .


----------



## Mark T (Jan 14, 2016)

Because my nearest surgery (which isn't actually mine) has got a poor reputation, there are a number of the families at my little one's school who actually use that surgery.  Certainly a lot of dismay from some of the parents.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 14, 2016)

You're brilliant! So we'll give you a shedload less money to reward you!!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 14, 2016)

My Health Care colleagues(am retired) on Facebook have being posting on it for a couple of days.Not my GPs either, but they are fairly central. I worked with a couple of the partners when they were GP trainees many years ago.


----------

